# ME Super PENTAX and other accessories - Need a price estimate.



## Jumbify (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello members of the Photo Forum,

I have some old camera equipment I have no interest or use for, and I am interested in selling what I got. But I have little knowledge of what I have is worth. I would really appreciate if you guys could help me pin down the proper prices for this equipment:














This is the main camera, a ME Super Pentax. Some Google searches reveal that it is worth ~$50. 


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++






This, I believe is another value item. The label on the case says "SMC PENTAX 2.5/135" My price searches for this one are not so easy, some seem to be selling for ~$70 and others for ~$300.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++






I have no idea what model this one is, the only writing I noticed was the "ZYKKOR 62mm UV" - turns out that is just a filter. From its size I am guessing its similar to the Pentax in value? 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Here are other bits and pieces that seems like they should just go with the main camera:







Of course I will clean up some of this stuff etc. 


Anyways, thanks for any help you guys can give me!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2013)

Do a search on ebay for each item, then choose "Sold Items".  That will list each item that actually sold and for how much.

You can use those numbers to base your asking price on.


----------



## Jumbify (Nov 20, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Do a search on ebay for each item, then choose "Sold Items".  That will list each item that actually sold and for how much.
> 
> You can use those numbers to base your asking price on.



I did that with some items, but I cannot accurately identify what some of them are.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 20, 2013)

It's worth absolutely nothing. I'll be kind and give you $5 for all of it to cover shipping to my house.








In all reality, what would you want to get out of it? Maybe do a package deal on eBay, start bidding at $90 or so? My price is an uneducated shot in the dark.


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2013)

There's no writing on the front of the lenses?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2013)

Jumbify said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Do a search on ebay for each item, then choose "Sold Items".  That will list each item that actually sold and for how much.
> ...



Then it's most likely a very low-end import lens, worth $5-10 at best.


----------



## timor (Nov 21, 2013)

Prime looks like SMC Pentax A, that's a good lens. The other small prime, 28mm (?) looks cheap, sparky might be right. Pump zoom will have writing underneath the filter, might be Kiron, might be something worthless like Magnicon. SMC Pentax M (?) 2.5/135 is rare. That was an expensive lens in its days. Standard 135mm had max aperture of 3.5, later 2.8. 
Samples of other peoples offerings:
Pentax ME F body with SMC Pentax-M 50mm/2 lens _ lens here is cheaper, only aperture of 2.0
Pentax ME Super 35mm SLR Camera
For Sale. Pentax ME F 35mm SLR Film Camera + Two Lens
Other info:
Pentax ME - Pentax Manual Focus Film SLRs - Pentax Camera Reviews and Specifications
SMC Pentax 135mm F2.5 Reviews - K Prime Lenses - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database


----------



## usayit (Nov 21, 2013)

The one attached to the camera is a Pentax-M 50mm 1.7.  It does not have the A aperture position in order to be a Pentax-A.  $50

The 135 f/2.5 is also a Pentax-M judging from the rubber pattern.  This is slightly more valuable.  $150

The Pentax ME super was a later iteration to the ME which is a consumer level film camera.  It was fairly popular as it was cheaper than the MX but provided shutter control over an otherwise aperture priority only camera.  Film cameras these days are not holding value unless for a few examples.  $35-50

Third party zoom is probably not worth much.   Zooms from this time period were not all that great... especially lower quality unknowns.  $5-10

Flash also not worth much... $10.   May be a higher trigger flash which limits its use on current modern digitals.  

These are just my guesses...  You can check completed auctions on Ebay or look the, up on KEH for an idea.  It also depends on the condition of the inner elements.




The ME F is actually an interesting history behind it.   It is a modified ME to include sensors and electronics for the Pentax-AF mount for which only a single lens was produced.   It was a 35-70 f/2.8.  It was the first 35mm SLR with AF to be marketed.  It was a complete and utter Failure.  Bulky, Slow, Clumsy to operate.  Fairly expensive. Half baked attempt by Pentax.  It was quickly shadowed by the Minolta 7000 which is the first 35mm SLR with integrated AF to be successfully marketed... partially based on patents purchased from Leica and a complete ground up design.  I have both the 7000 (from my father) and the ME-F with its AF lens in my display cabinet in working condition.  The plastics on the 7000 are degrading however.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 21, 2013)

At my shop here in St. Louis the ME Super with 50mm is worth around $75-$100 retail,,,,the 135mm lens.....$50-$75  retail. Everything else.....$0.


----------



## velvia50 (Jan 26, 2014)

See what they are selling for at www.adorama.com and www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## KmH (Jan 26, 2014)

Condition and demand basically determine what used camera gear sell for.

In the case of a film camera, my first thought it - What condition are the light seals in?


----------

